# Wolfie's Second Birthday



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday WolfMan :cake: There is never a dull moment with you around :wub:

Some recent pictures to share, considering that I haven't posted any in a long time.

Poignant Puppy









How to get yourself into the tightest possible ball -- snuggle time with Tigger and Tail









Helping with gardening









"What do you mean you don't need my help, you rude man?"


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Happy Birthday Wolfie! Haha love the 'helping' with gardening pic


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wolfie! From me and my Wolfie!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: to the handsome fellow!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Wolfie! Hope you have many more happy ones. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Thank you, all, for the good wishes  Bianca, they are such helpful creatures, aren't they? Always looking for ways to contribute!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yes they are... my Molly likes to try and help with the washing...ie: she will pull it of the clothsline....VERY helpful....not LOL


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy birthday handsome Wolfie!!

love the helping with gardening picture LOL


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy, happy birthday, Wolfie!!! He is GORGEOUS.

I am laughing so hard that I've got tears in my eyes with the "helping" picture. That is sooo Buddy. lmbo :rofl:


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

My little helper likes to sort laundry....one item at a time. One sock in the living room, one in the kitchen, towel in the bedroom. She dashes into the bathroom if you are taking a shower, grabs any item you left on the floor, and drops it in another room. She is training us to put our clothes up!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wolfie :birthday:

He is absolutely gorgeous!! :wub:


----------

